# Misquito Lagoon report 1/14/07



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

The mourning rain made me wonder if I should be leaveing the house early and it was not much better at the coast. The light wind made it pretty easy to spot some tails even in the rain. It took about three cast to hook up and put a nice 26 incher in the boat. A good start but it went down hill quick from there. I poled up to the next group of tailers and got off a couple cast when I hear a noise behind me. Two guys in a small boat run right up on the flat until they hit bottom and stalled there motor, they didn't even see that they spooked some fish. They got out some paddles and began pushing the boat then realized the there were fish in front of them. They proceeded to throw topwaters right on the fish and chase the school in a circle. After one lap the reds had enough and the school went deep off the flat. They tried to run there motor again and the water was still just as shallow as it was before. I just sat there in amazement as they finaly left. If there goal was to avoid catching fish they were very successful.  After things settled I poled one more pass and found a few more tailers near the edge. The fish were very spooky but I got a 23 and a 28" and the rain cleared enough to get a quick picture.

The next flat had some tailers but they showed little intrest or spooked form the bait. 

Got out of the wind at the next spot and found a small school hanging in about two feet of water. The fish hung out around the boat long enough for me to pick up 3 more reds between 22 and 24".
Saw a few more fish and picked up one small trout before calling it quits.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

nice, Great picture.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I think Ron has built in radar for redfish. 

Nice Job!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I want to change my gps tracking vote to Ron!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

You can pattern reds something like bass. After seeing the general pattern I was able to locate several areas that were also holding fish. Knowing the water depth and bottom compostion allowed me to pretty quickly locate some productive areas. The human factor is less predictable and you need to find some areas that are out of the main travel routes, that could mean a secluded little spot or a location in open water that doesn't see a lot of activity. A stray boat or inexperienced angler can shut down a couple acers of productive water. I pressured areas the fish will leave to find quieter waters.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice fish! I was out on the lagoon yesterday with my daughter and we had about 50-100 tails waving all around us. i didnt get a pic of the red i caught however it ran for a hundred yards before it decided to give up the fight only for a short while. We went out around 10:30a.m. to the end of the canal on the mosquito lagoon side and turned right towards whales tail, however, we turned right and went about 300 yards and fished the west side of the lagoon down that side about 500-1000 yards and there are ALWAYS reds in that area, all over, just sitting in the sand boroughs. The red I caught was the biggest to date for me at 28 inches....he was only 10 feet away when I hooked into him and he took off like a rocket. My daughter helped me reel it in. She was so excited. I love taking my kid even if she does make alot of noise....she was pointing out the tails, that was cool, she always says thank you daddy for taking me fishing. Im just glad she likes going, it makes me feel good. 
Anyway, can anyone tell me when reds spawn? I have been seeing alot of fish pairing up and hanging out together, just wondering if we might be getting close to spawning. 
This paragraph is in reference to what ron w. posted about pattern reds like bass and "a stray boat or inexperienced angler can shut down a couple acres of productive water.....there was a guy on Saturday that decided he was going to show off for his buddy or everyone that could see him on the lagoon....he one of those expensive flats boats with a 250 merc on the back and he punched it out of the shallows and man what a loser!!!! People like that should be shot in the head! There were fish around me and they were spooked after that, and he was over 300 yards away from me, what a jerk!! I hope that guy might read this because I wish the Cops would have seen him do that, Im sure he would have gotten a ticket, again, I think people like that should be shot in the head, there were even boats closer than I was....Im sure they were thinking the same thing!! 

FISH ON!!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Paying attention to the depth and bottom type will help you know where to look when the fish move again. As far as the rude or uneducated boaters go you just have to learn to cope with it and not let it ruin your day. More law enforcement would be great but there's no way they could stop or educate every nut on the water.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, your right Ron. I just shake my head and continue on my way. Cant police the world, as my wife would say. 


FISH ON!


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Nice Report!!!


----------

